# Your sound system ATM.



## Toothless (Oct 9, 2014)

So I have this cute little speaker setup for my laptop that consists of two (ancient) speakers and a sub-woofer. I'd love to make it "Better" but I lack audio knowledge. I will be using a sound card for when my desktop runs again which I believe runs 5.1. 

I'm mostly looking for ideas from what you're using to get a better sense of what-is-where.

And show off your stuff! 

I turned my speakers to 40% and the floor started to shake. Fun stuff.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 9, 2014)

My old lady's stuff:

Asus Xonar DX PCI -> Logitech X-230 2.1 (still the best sub-$100 2.1 speakers I've ever heard...I've had these since 2006 and bought them refurbished back then....they are great!) WIll be really sad the day this speaker set decides it's done performing so well...they aren't made like this anymore. So much sound from such a small package, good sound too.

Mine:

Auzen X-Fi Forte -> Optical -> Denon AVR-1613 -> Pioneer SB21 bookshelf speakers and Dayton SUB100 powered subwoofer.

I use Optical, but I have dual output enabled so that the EQ manipulates both analogue and digital outputs. Works amazingly well! The Denon has a solid headphone output I use a lot as well. I will be sad the day the Auzen dies...but it's been going strong for over 7 years since I bought it new.

I enjoy both speaker setups...but must let you know it's well worth it to build a budget hi-fi 2.1 system if you can budget for it. I bought the Denon refurbished w/1yr warranty, speakers new. I originally had a Class-T amp powering the speakers....and it lasted about 2 years... it was OK...but never great. The Denon receiver is AMAZING in comparison. I've had my current setup for a year now...and I feel no need to change.

I'm not sure about new-new mainboards, but I know that sound cards usually improve audio quality...I've never tried the ALC1150 on my Z87 board. But as long as you're happy with the sound, you don't need to upgrade...and once you pass a certain point...the return in quality will become far less noticeable but costs will go up substantially.

I listen to music a lot, watch movies, kids game, and when we have a gathering it's nice to have some background music.  Just my 2 cents and experience...I'm more of a budget user...but I still spent several hundred $$$ on my current hi-fi system...but I wanted something that would last for years and years...so far I have no regrets.


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Onkyo TX-SR309 HD receiver






KEF Cresta 2 - Front speakers








KEF Cresta C - Center speaker








4x Toshiba Satellites  - Rear speakers







ASUS Xonar DS 7.1 - Sound Card (although at the moment I'm  using HDMI-out on my video card)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm still running a Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer PCI soundcard, and a Logitech 2.1 set (*X-220*) with two smaller speakers and a bass speaker.  I've kept the X-Fi because I tried the Soundblaster Z, and the sound is just not as rich and full as it is on my XtremeGamer, despite it being PCI and theoretically slower.   The speakers are really good for gaming. I'm happy.

Fiance is using an ASUS Xonar D1 (also PCI), and it's also a very good card.  She's got a newer Logitech 2.1 setup with two speakers and a bass speaker.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 9, 2014)

SoundBlaster SB-Z







AKG K550 Headphones











JDS Labs O2 Amp


----------



## RCoon (Oct 9, 2014)

Asus Xonar D2X for my Logitech 5.1 system (Z506 kit), 2 ancient speakers from the 70's, nice big wood ones as front speakers, couldn't tell you the make or model, a Sony SA-W305 sub woofer for behind, two Kenwood LS-C3's as backs, and an additional generic Active Bass Unit for the front.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 9, 2014)

Samsung 1000Watt 5.1 surround sound system.  Bought it on sale off a whim as I had been using just some old twin speakers with a base and a Tritton Headset but decided that I wanted a bit more.  Its nice but it honestly takes up more space than I would like and was a bit hard to route wires with it, I need to redo them actually.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I seems that I gotta find some good speakers for my audio setup.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Oct 9, 2014)

My set-up is 
Asus Xonar DG 
RCA cables I made 
Onkyo TX-SR500 
Cambridge Soundworks BassCube
Sony bookshelf speakers
Audio-technica ATH-A700

I've had the receiver and sub woofer since middle school, (I'm almost 25 now) so they were a great investment


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 10, 2014)

Queon QT 440 amps old style almost copy of Kenwood from early 80's and Dual wood case speakers 100W each. Amp have a 3 amps fuse on each speaker sides and can tear up my 100 watts speakers if i push iut too much. I dont because i want keep them still listen to 80's sonority. The setup is connected on Exit audio port of tv so tv still play regular computer connector 3.5mm pluged in back but i throw the volume up when i listen to song like In the air tonight!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Oct 10, 2014)

My current setup is the Fostex PC100USB > an unnamed chinese made speaker that sounds pretty good for its price

for headphones, i use the same PC100USB to a Sennheiser HD600


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm using old and trusty *Altec Lansing MX5021 2.1* speakers connected to *Sound Blaster Z*. I'm also using a specially brewed EQ preset for it for deeper bass and some more mids.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 10, 2014)

My setup has the following.

Creative x fi titanium hd sound card.

_Denon AVR2113_ - 7.1 Channel Receiver.

wharfedale pacific evo 20 floor stand speakers.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 10, 2014)

HDMI to
Yamaha RX-V571
Definitive Technology ProCenter 1000
Klipsch Synergy B-20
Klipsch SW-350 subwoofer
Boston Acoustic cr7
Sennheiser TR130 Wireless headphones > Ive had these for like 10 years. They just keep working


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 10, 2014)

I like old speakers because sonority is different. It's not cheap metal magnet charged electrically while in production. Like my old speakers are Cobalt-Strontium. Sounds really rich.


----------



## erixx (Oct 10, 2014)

I hope the amazingingly cool systems pictured here are installed in villas where you can use all that power, and not in an appartment building where neighbours could maybe not appreciate your love of soundfests... but oh! would I love to turn them wide open!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 10, 2014)

Requesting this threads name and location be changed to something similar to the Your PC ATM, only Your Sound System ATM.

Rather awesome thread potential right here.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Oct 10, 2014)

HDMI from GFX card to a Yamaha RX RX-A830 with Preouts on front and back channels to a Yamaha RX-V557

This powers the following:
Front:  Dynavoice Definition DF6 (bi-amped)
back:  Dynavoice Definition DF5 (bi-amped)
sides:  Dynavoice Magic F6
Front:  Infinity Primus C25
Sub:  XTZ 99W10.16 

For late nights i use a  Sennheiser HD595  as i live in a apartment building.

Pics later, maybe...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 10, 2014)

Im still running a Logitech Z5500 set. I keep saying im gonna go full on Onkyo 5.1 AV+Speaker setup & ive been saying it for years but ive always put it off.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 10, 2014)

i am mostly using my Audio-Technica ATH-M50RD hooked up to my Asus ThunderFX USB Audio and it's doing pretty well, compared to my old Asus Xonar Essence STX.

for speaks i got my trusty old Logitech Z-2300 set still playing strong and connected to my onboard audio, even i mostly uses headphones...


----------



## XSI (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey thx for the thread wanted to "show off" for some time, even so my setup is cheaper and maybe not very high quality, but its something interesting 
first its 5.1 Home Cinema Samsung from like 2007 (won it). 2 speakers from AIWA music center from like 1997 connected together with front Samsung speakers. 2 speakers from LG music center about 10+ years ago. connected together with Samsung rear speakers. 1 additional Subwoofer from Sony, model is Xplod rated up too 800W but its car subwoofer at least that what I was told its connected together with main subwoofer (on the left in photo).
Basically I have every output from receiver connected to 2 speakers/subwoofers except center speaker.
everything connected via Optical/spdif to Creative X-fi extreme gamer. (total cost for me only soundcard.) total worth at the time (few years ago) about 600$. I have DTS Connect/Dolby Digital Live encoding so I can get 5.1 through optical. Receiver supports DTS (at least some good news ). I got very strong bass I like it. Sound quality is good enough for me. Sound volume if I go more than 50% neighbors are complaining in few minutes  if I get to 2/3 volume room is shaking  but I believe I could have much better sound quality and clear sound with more quality component's. and pictures together with my little modified main rig in system spec. 

 

p.s. you can see extra carpet and few cm of wood under subwoofers just to make it a little more sound proof for old lady downstairs.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 10, 2014)

one sennheizer hd220 heaphone.

have my pc hooked up to a 90s hifi that works with transistors and all that. even the PCB components in it is hand assembled. decent 80W power for my small room.

got a few desktop spears on the way for normal work. wearing headphones 18hours a day dont feel good!


----------



## CounterZeus (Oct 10, 2014)

I use a Yamaha htr-4065 receiver with an Onkyo sks-ht528 speaker set. Subwoofer broke after +-2 months. Didn't even use it much. After one month they send me a new one, been using that one for almost a year now, but I only use it for movies.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 10, 2014)

stock realtek with genius 2.0 basis with ghetto mounting speaker, it works pretty good but kinda lack of bass


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 11, 2014)

*Headphone stack:*

Amp: Garage1217 Project Ember
Amp: Garage1217 Project Polaris
Dac: MHDT Labs Pagoda
Dac: Oritek Audio OMZ v4.1 DAC
Source: PC
Source: Toshiba Satellite T135
Source: Asus TF701T
Power conditioner: Belkin PureAV PF30
Headphones: Audeze LCD-2 Rev2F (plus a handful of others from Sony, Grado, Senn etc)
Cables: 
Analysis Plus Oval One Interconnects (3 sets)
Blue Jeans Cables Belden 1694A Coaxial digital (1)
Acoustic Research AP071 Coaxial digital cable (2)
Maze Audio Reference3 8 guage power cords (2)
Vanquish Series OCC Litz 7-core, modified Type 6 Headphone Cable

*Stereo listening:*

Stereo receiver: Harman Kardon 3490
Source: PC
Source DVD/CD: Rotel RDV-1092
Source: Xbox One
Source: PS4
Power conditioner: Belkin PureAV PF30
Speakers: Hsu Research HB-1-mk2
Sub: Velodyne CT-150
*
Home theater room system:*

Projector: Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080p
Screen: Elite Screens R120WH1 ezFrame Fixed Projection Screen (120" 16:9 AR)(CineWhite)
AVR: Onkyo TX-SR605 7.1
Source: Sony BDP-S350 blu-ray player
Power conditioner: Belkin PureAV PF30

Speakers:
Infinity Beta 40 (fronts)
Infinity Beta C360 (center)
Hsu Research VTF-2 MK3 (sub)
Polk Audio Monitor 40 (sides)
Polk Audio Monitor 40 (rears)

*Living room system: *

Samsung Series 7 LED DLP 61"
Sony Bravia DAV-DZ170 home theater system
Xbox 360 (multimedia center)


Plus other equipment I don't see the need of listing. Loads of stuff though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 11, 2014)

Amp: La Figaro 339, Burson HA-160, Geek Pulse X, Corvette (DIY), Graham Slee Novo
DAC: Mytek Stereo 192, MHDT Steeplechase, Geek Pulse X
Power: Furman PS-PRO II
Cables: Wireworld Solstice 6, Wireworld Oasis 6, Wireworld Ultraviolet, Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3
Headphones: Sennheiser HD600, Audeze LCD-3F
Speakers: Fostex PM841 Active Monitors
Other: Owens Corning Panels

TV: Panasonic 50" VT25
Speakers: Definitive Technology Mythos SSA-42
Subwoofer: Rythmik FV12
Blu-ray: Oppo BDP-83
Receiver: Marantz SR6004
Cables: Monoprice, My Own
Other: Cinemaquest Ideal Lume, Logitech Harmony One, DVDO Edge video processor, Owens Corning Panels

I live in an apartment so don't judge my living room lol


----------



## Jetster (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey BB I was looking a Light Harmonic's web site. What do you think of the Geek Out line?

http://lhlabs.com/


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 11, 2014)

I have these since 2006 and they work great.
http://s20.postimg.org/nog4j0rhp/Ozaki_speakers.jpg


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 11, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Hey BB I was looking a Light Harmonic's web site. What do you think of the Geek Out line?
> 
> http://lhlabs.com/



look cool. I hope to see them at TAVES 2014.

Schiit has a USB stick coming out and it only cost $79!


----------



## R00kie (Oct 11, 2014)

Works great.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 11, 2014)

I gotta get in on sharing images. Mine isn't the prettiest...and the newer Dayton 10" powered sub is a better beast...I love my setup. Easy to tune, enjoy and in my basement I can CRANK it! When she's not sleeping that is... lol!

Auzen X-Fi Forte 7.1





+ 

Denon AVR-1613





+

Pioneer SB-BS21LR





+

Dayton SUB100





=



And then I have several headphones to choose from...but usually end up wearing my Grizzly Buds earbuds (because if it's time to put headphones on...it's time to turn the volume down...  ).

I own Denon D2000's, HiFiMan HE-400, JVC HA-DX3, Sony XB-500, JVC HARX700. Of those I prefer the HE-400's usually..but being totally open...they aren't the best in a house full of kids, dogs, etc...so they don't get used much. Shame.

But the Grizzly Buds rock my socks off with their bass response, and overall clarity. Much better than the first gen Iron Buds. I'm sure there's better...but for $35 I am in sock and awe!

And my speaker system is just awesome...I almost upgraded to larger Pioneer towers this last summer...but decided against it. These fill my whole basement with sound and it's truly amazing. They don't have the most bass...but pack a pretty heavy punch to about 40hz... the sub is used to pick up the low low-end...and is on lower volume...when I crank it up...everything shakes and rattles. I can only imagine a higher quality sub or newer Dayton sub is epic! My poor sub is going on 3-4 years old now. Been a champ.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 12, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> Amp: La Figaro 339, Burson HA-160, Geek Pulse X, Corvette (DIY), Graham Slee Novo
> DAC: Mytek Stereo 192, MHDT Steeplechase, Geek Pulse X
> Power: Furman PS-PRO II
> Cables: Wireworld Solstice 6, Wireworld Oasis 6, Wireworld Ultraviolet, Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3
> ...


wow, and you stack it? most apartment has limited space


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 12, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> wow, and you stack it? most apartment has limited space



it's only a soundbar and subwoofer. I used to have a Emotiva XPA-5 Power Amplifier and Paradigm Monitor Towers setup lol


----------



## Toothless (Oct 12, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Requesting this threads name and location be changed to something similar to the Your PC ATM, only Your Sound System ATM.
> 
> Rather awesome thread potential right here.


It shall be done!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 12, 2014)

Realtek 889 into an Pioneer VSX-D457 and a set of 5x 100W technics speakers from my 14yr old stereo and a powered 100W sansui sub


----------



## Toothless (Oct 12, 2014)

Seems like age doesn't really effect speakers and whatnot.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 12, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Seems like age doesn't really effect speakers and whatnot.



the voice coil, diaphragm, surrounds, damping material, capacitors, etc. deteriorate over time. capacitors in crossovers have a shelf life and need to be replaced (values can change).


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 13, 2014)

BumbleBee said:


> the voice coil, diaphragm, surrounds, damping material, capacitors, etc. deteriorate over time. capacitors in crossovers have a shelf life and need to be replaced (values can change).



strange then that my speakers haven't deteriorated they sound just as good today as they did when I first bought them maybe it's because I don't thrash the bejeebers out of them and they don't sit in the sun so look as good as knew about every six months or so I clean the dust out of them aswell with a soft cloth and paint brush


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 13, 2014)

just avoid damp area, too hot or too cold, use normal volume and clean the dust.it would make your sound system last longer


----------



## SaltyFish (Oct 13, 2014)

DAC: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro -> Amp: iFi iCan Micro -> Headphones: Sony MDR-MA900

A simple but still fancy setup. Don't really have the space for a fancy speaker system where I live. And even if I did, laziness would likely get in the way.


----------



## Vario (Oct 18, 2014)

Got the larger Infinity's today for $15.

Lexicon DC1 pre-pro
Behringer EP1500 power amp (2x700 watt!)
2xInfinity SL30
2xInfinity RS2000

Have a bunch of other speakers/amps etc that are not hooked up to the main system.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 19, 2014)

I need to rewire my setup as the amp gets very warm and at loud volume it will cut out due to over heating.

I have my wharfedale speakers bi-ampd so i might just go back to using a single channel and take some load of the amp.

As much as like my denon amp i personly think it has a piss poor cooling design and i am considering modding it with a few internal fans. You only have to turn this thing on and leave it 5 mins doing nothing and it gets stupidly warm for no reason.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 19, 2014)

Here are my PC audio systems:

Main rig / office:

Soundblaster X-Fi, Logitech 5.1 Speakers, Razer Tiamat 7.2 Headphones:






Den / Game room:

HDMI out/Realtek on board sound, Onkyo TX-NR609, Turtle Beach 5.1 Headphones, Klipsch 7.1 surround speakers:






Media Center:

Soundblaster Recon3D, Turtle beach Earforce Delta 7.1 wireless headphones, Logitech 5.1 Speakers






Bedroom:

Soundblaster Recon3D USB/HDMI out, Soundblaster Omega Tactic 3D 5.1 wireless Hedaphones, Onkyo TX-NR-717, Klipsh 7.2 Speakers:






Stationary bike:

Realtek on-board audio and harman/kardon CL Precision Headphones 






And a whole bunch of in ear Seinheiser, and Klispch in ear headphones for my phone and tablet


----------



## Toothless (Oct 20, 2014)

A moment of silence as of my two speakers, one has left us into speaker heaven. Though if I tweak the cord enough or put more speakers on the same output it'll work. It does let out a buzzing noise so if it's not dead or zombied. It'll about to.










Sorry for the blur; my phone hates being nice and sharp.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 25, 2014)

So I need a bit of advice. I gotta get me new desktop speakers but I have no clue on what to get. 

I love my loud, bass-type metal/rock music. I have a pretty good sub, just not speakers.


----------



## JunkBear (Oct 28, 2014)

If you can put your hands on vintage Sparkomatic speakers they are from 70 80 and play a clear sound for metal fans. Cobalt Strontium magnets like they dont do anymore.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 28, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> So I need a bit of advice. I gotta get me new desktop speakers but I have no clue on what to get.
> 
> I love my loud, bass-type metal/rock music. I have a pretty good sub, just not speakers.



How are you going to power the speakers? Do you use a receiver? Do you prefer powered speakers? Read through this thread, and others in this section, a lot of good information to be had.


----------



## Toothless (Oct 28, 2014)

Kursah said:


> How are you going to power the speakers? Do you use a receiver? Do you prefer powered speakers? Read through this thread, and others in this section, a lot of good information to be had.


All I have is 3.5mm jacks and USB/outlets for power. No preference and lacking a receiver.


----------



## nightriderjt (Oct 28, 2014)

Soundcard : Terratec DMX 6Fire 24/96




Amplifier : Marantz PM 200 (70's)





Speakers :
KODA MS-230F 3 WAY FLOOR SPEAKERS


----------



## zo0lykas (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello
I try post my Sound system, nothing special, but I like that I have 
Sound card: Sound Blaster Z
Speakers: Corsair sp2500
Heatset: CoolerMaster Storm


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 1, 2014)

Soon!


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 15, 2014)

On my 2nd rig, I have the following:
Asus Xonar Phoebus Solo





It's hooked up to my Klipsch PM2.1, great for gaming, movies and to some extend, music.
Recently, the headphone DAC/AMP bug got me bad, so I've added an iFi Micro iDSD DAC/AMP




I've paired this headphone dac/amp with a Sennheiser HD800




In the process of getting another headphone DAC/AMP combo (an iFi Micro iCAN + Nano iDSD combo), but have been busy grabbing more headphones, a Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohms and a HiFiman HE400i (might swap it for either a HE400 or a Beyerdynamic T1)





My HT setup consists basically of a Marantz SR7001 AV receiver, Marantz CD5001 CD player, LG BR player, a complete PSB Alpha Intro 5 speakers, as well as an Alpha SubZero sub with Supra cable and Monster connectors (bought Monster cables back when it was fashionable, not now though).


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 30, 2015)

Added some stuff. Bolded in red.




WhiteNoise said:


> *Headphone stack:*
> 
> *Amp:* Garage1217 Project Ember *Sold and replaced with Ember mkII*
> *Amp:* Garage1217 Project Polaris
> ...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 3, 2015)

This is my gear next to my PC for every day listening. There are speakers too but not in the shot. Running a set of Hsu Research HB-1 mkII speakers from the Pioneer amp.

Garage 1217 Project Ember mkII hybrid tube headphone amp, MHDT Labs Pagoda DAC, Rotel RDV-1092 for redbook listening, Bryston BHA-1 SS headphone amp, Pioneeer TX-8100 tuner, and Pioneer SA-8100 amp. And a couple of Belkin power conditioners. If I want to use either of my headphone amps through my speakers they then run through a Schiit SYS preamp to the Pioneer SA-8100 pre-amp input pass through to my speakers.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jul 28, 2015)

I think i'm the only one posting but here is my latest. With my daughters upgrade:


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 28, 2015)

Don't have a cam handy to take more pics but i added a wharfedale SW150 subwoofer to my collection and also got myself a casio PX-200 electric piano a korg microkry midi keyboard and a fostex DE-10 effects unit and an M-Box2


----------

